# Kogha Steelmaster



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr erfahrungen mit der Steelmaster Rolle von Kogha habt ..

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...srollen-2/kogha-steelmaster-rollen/detail.jsf

Ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Tomm82 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Hi hi,

kuck dir mal die an ist bestimmt besser und nur unwesentlich teure.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-PowerLiner-Baitfeeder-PL-865-71bb_c74-95_p15466_x2.htm

Was meinen die anderen ? 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Koalabaer (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



Tomm82 schrieb:


> Was meinen die anderen ?



ich finde das es keine Antwort auf die Frage des TE ist.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Die Rolle , die du mir gezeigt hast , finde ich nicht soo guut , die habe ich gerade ))


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Lass es lieber sein. Ich konnte leider noch nie wirklich vertrauen in  deren Produkten finden. Welche Art von Rolle stellst du dir vor? Soll  sie fürs Hecht, Wels, Zander, Karpfen oder Forellen Angeln dienen?


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Für karpfen und Wels .. 


Könntest du mir vllt. eine zeigen ?


----------



## Alpinestars (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Also wenn du auf Wels fischen möchtest, dann hole dir ne Welstaugliche Rolle, die du auch auf Karpfen nutz kannst (Ersatzspule).
Als Beispiel Penn live liner, die hat auch nen Freilauf (Wer es mag).
Bitte nicht unbedingt mit ner Karpfenrute auf Wels fische.
Ansonsten besorge dir für Wels und Karpfen lieber seperates Geschirr


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Ja, kann ich. 
Wie viel würdest du denn ausgeben wollen?


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

30-50 euro ??


----------



## Alpinestars (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Schau dir mal die Shimano Baitrunner Rollen, Penn Slammer/Live liner und Okuma Power Liner an. Vielleicht auch gebraucht.

MFG Florian


----------



## blueman666 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

RedArc 10400 oder 10300(wie ich) super Rolle! Perfektes Bremssystem und bei weitem, die beste Rolle in ihrer Preisklasse!
Damit wirst du dienen Spaß haben, und falls mal was dickes kommt, wird deine Schnur durch das gute Bremssystem nicht reißen 

Petri


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Ok, wird schon schwierig sonst hätte ich dir die Fin Nor Sportfisher 
vorgeschlagen, denn da bist du Top bedient, kannst damit an großen Seen 
gut auf Karpfen und auch auf wenn du sie brauchst auf Wels fischen. 
Mein Freund hat diese Rolle gleich 2 Mal und ist richtig begeistert. 
Waren gerade gestern Nacht mit den Rollen auf Waller fischen. 
Wenn du ein wenig sparst kannst du sie dir eventuell dann etwas später kaufen. Wenn sie für dich zu teuer ist, sag mir bescheid und ich nenne dir morgen noch ein paar andere, da ich heute leider keine Zeit mehr habe, um noch eine weitere geeignete Rolle für dich zu suchen.

Ich habe eventuell sogar gleich noch eine Rolle im Hinterkopf, die für dich geeinget ist.


----------



## Alpinestars (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



blueman666 schrieb:


> RedArc 10400 oder 10300(wie ich) super Rolle! Perfektes Bremssystem und bei weitem, die beste Rolle in ihrer Preisklasse!
> Damit wirst du dienen Spaß haben, und falls mal was dickes kommt, wird deine Schnur durch das gute Bremssystem nicht reißen
> 
> Petri


 Als Karpfen und Welsrolle?????


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Es ist immer wieder eine Freude hier. 
Wer der Herren Materialprüfer hat die Steelmaster denn wirklich gefischt? Oder auch nur in der Hand gehabt? #c

Die Okuma damit preislich zu vergleichen ist bei 20Flocken+ ja noch ok, aber die Penn LL... der eine fragt nach VW Polo, der andere kommt ihm mit Daimler.
In der Schule heißt das, "Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen".

Und werden alle Rollen einer Marke über einen Kamm geschert?
Kogha hat Plunder, klar, haben fast alle andern aber eben auch.

Steelmaster:
(ja, ich hab eine!)
Ist schon 'ne schöne- Freilaufrolle. 
Wickelbild kann man mit leben, natürlich gibt es besseres. 
Bremse + Freilaufbremse sind wirklich ok. 

Wirkt zunächst trotz des Graphitgehäuses sehr stabil & massig. Aber es ist eben doch nur Graphit; ihren Namen hat sie nicht verdient. 
Ob Achse + Getriebe wirklich robust sind, beantwortet nur ein Schraubenzieher und keine Ferndiagnose. Ich hab'se nicht aufgemacht, kann dir diesen Part also auch nicht beantworten. Bislang gab's keine Probleme, weder bei Hängern, noch im Drill. N'richtigen Klotz durfte ich mit der aber noch nicht rankurbeln, hab die noch nicht lang.
Der Rollenfuß/-steg ist eindeutig eine Schwachstelle! Von Verwindungssteifheit keine Spur. Warum die das nicht stärker gemacht haben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Wäre Pfennigkram gewesen. #d

Mein Fazit:
wir reden von einer 35€-Rolle. Der 70€-Preis ist Werbe-Quark, die meiste Zeit kriegst du die Rolle deutlich günstiger.
Für den Preis ist das zunächst mal ein gutes Produkt.
Sollte das Innenleben tatsächlich besonders robust sein, wäre es schon eine Rolle mit der man Großfische angehen könnte, wenn nur der für eine solch große und schwere Rolle pimmelige Rollenfuß nicht wäre. 
Weißt du, dass in deinem Gewässer nur kleinere Welse drin sind, dann wohl ok. Ein Rambo schickt dir die Rolle bestimmt durch die Ringe.
Für alle anderen inländischen Fische & normale Gewässerverhältnisse aber brauchbar.

Die Empfehlung von Alternativen überlasse ich den Experten hier.


----------



## Alpinestars (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder eine Freude hier.
> Wer der Herren Materialprüfer hat die Steelmaster denn wirklich gefischt? Oder auch nur in der Hand gehabt? #c
> 
> Die Okuma damit preislich zu vergleichen ist bei 20Flocken+ ja noch ok, aber die Penn LL... der eine fragt nach VW Polo, der andere kommt ihm mit Daimler.
> ...


 ÄÄÄÄhhhh Daimler???? Die Live Liner gibt es schon für 69€
Bevor ich es vergesse ja ich kenne diese Rolle, mein alter Herr fischt sie da er recht sparsam ist was das Angel angeht und eh nicht so oft angelt. Die Rolle hat schon nach kurzer Zeit angefangen ein großes Spiel an der Kurbel zu entwickeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



blueman666 schrieb:


> RedArc 10400 oder 10300(wie ich) super Rolle! Perfektes Bremssystem und bei weitem, die beste Rolle in ihrer Preisklasse!
> Damit wirst du dienen Spaß haben, und falls mal was dickes kommt, wird deine Schnur durch das gute Bremssystem nicht reißen
> 
> Petri




Dafür gibt's 'nen Daumen.#6
Ganz großes Kino, ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß der TE mehr an Freilaufrollen zum Karpfenansitz interessiert ist.


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



White Carp schrieb:


> O
> 
> Ich habe eventuell sogar gleich noch eine Rolle im Hinterkopf, die für dich geeinget ist.





Kannst du sie mir mal schicken ??


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Klar, ich schicke dir gleich eine E- Mail.


----------



## blueman666 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's 'nen Daumen.#6
> Ganz großes Kino, ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß der TE mehr an Freilaufrollen zum Karpfenansitz interessiert ist.



danke


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

okay, zu meiner e-mail adresse oder wo ?


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

ich habe dir die Nachricht gerade geschickt, schau mal nach. 
Wenns nicht geklappt hat, schick ich dir eine Private Nachricht.


----------



## carphunter98 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

jooo,  Danke


----------



## Alpinestars (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



blueman666 schrieb:


> danke


Ich hoffe du hast die Ironie bemerkt


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder eine Freude hier.
> Wer der Herren Materialprüfer hat die Steelmaster denn wirklich gefischt? Oder auch nur in der Hand gehabt? #c



DANKE, DANKE und danke. Ich bin bei Rollen ja auch immer sehr kritisch, aber ich urteile nicht, ohne eine der Sorte zu haben.

Das gleiche hatte ich mal, als ich nach einer Lago Legend gefragt hatte...für 17 Euro...als Alternative wurde mir eine Daiwa SS 2600 empfohlen, die locker 100 Euro kostet. Der einzige, der die Rolle wirklich hatte, fand sie gut :q !

Was sagt uns das...man sollte Empfehlungen und Abratungen nur von Leute annehmen, die die Rolle auch wirklich haben!!


----------



## Alpinestars (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Kann es nur nochmal wdh. ich kenne die Rolle, und ich find sie nicht Gut.


----------



## White Carp (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

welche?


----------



## Angelsuchti (17. April 2012)

*AW: Kogha Steelmaster*

Kann nur abraten von der Kogha Steelmaster. Hatte die circa 1,5 Jahre. Resultate: schlechte Schnurwicklung, schlechte Wurfeigenschaften, nach 1 Jahr ging bei einer der Freilauf nicht mehr und bei der anderen ging die Rücklaufsperre nicht mehr. Eine totale Katastrophe... Ich hatte schon immer Angst im Drill oder wenn ich mal ein Krautbüschel "gefangen" hatte, dass mir das ganze Ding um die Ohren fliegt. Wirklich kein Vergnügen, das Teil!


----------

